# -Relation Big Space=Good Survival Rate Of Nymphs May Work?



## CockroachYet (Mar 18, 2007)

-Hello all, is say, if I set only 30 nymphs (for say L1 to L3) within each one gallon sweet jar at once, or only five to ten nymphs within each 32oz cups at once.

-So I may have at the end of L3 or L4 a better survival rate than all the nymphs (for say 80 to 200) within only a sweet jar at once? all these with the purpose of to have the most quantity possible of survivors, supossed as all the nymphs have the better ambient and sufficient food.

-Sure may be used, for say, at least some ten sweet jars at once, or some 20 32oz cups at once.

-Thanks in advance, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

That should work. I personally keep them all together in a large container until I have about ten left.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 19, 2007)

*Rick*, You deliberately let them prey on each other? Thats interesting. At least you know you're left with the strongest.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

> *Rick*, You deliberately let them prey on each other? Thats interesting. At least you know you're left with the strongest.


Well most species hatch over 100 sometimes 200+. It is impractical to seperate that many nymphs and care for them individually. I don't have the space nor the time to do it. With many species a lot of the little ones die the first week or so anyway. I keep them in a fairly large container until I get down to a number I can handle.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like a sound natural way of doing things


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah and then you have strong specimins to breed from, i use both methods, let them hatch out in a sweet jar leave them for \a few days to let the week die off and then i separate into smaller cups of 5-10 depending on what the hatch is like insuring i have a decent number of survivors...i usually aim for about 20 nymphies from a hatch or 200ish, other wise things get stupid,


----------



## CockroachYet (Mar 20, 2007)

-Thanks for reply Rick and randyardvark, that because to find the middle point between intensive care and easy care for the nymphs. For to have from one third to a half of survivors for each ooth ((execptions are the nymphs which die naturally)), for so keep at th end ((with good luck)) more than 30 to 50 survivor nymphs for each ooth. Sure the price to pay is the time paid for keep them. Best regards. Roberto.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 23, 2007)

If you have a lot of time, it will be well worth it.


----------

